# what it could be&



## Button (Nov 3, 2009)

Please help to identify the plant


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

maybe ammania?


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

+1, it looks like Ammannia Gracilis...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am thinking _Ludwigia repens_ or _Ludwigia ovalis_.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I also think it's probably _Ammannia gracilis_.


----------

